# any metal music fans out there?



## perkele (Jan 3, 2013)

Any metal music fans out there? Put your new discovery here, make a short review of what you like. I'll start with a band from Netherlands, *Carach Angren*. 



They are young , the band was formed in 2003, the style is a well composed *symphonic black metal* and I would add some *progressive* touches in there as well. Very well composed music
So...hope you'll enjoy and I'm waiting for your posts
[video=youtube;SiJRJ5P5nok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiJRJ5P5nok[/video]


----------



## perkele (Jan 3, 2013)

I presume *Six Feet Under* needs no introduction for the metalheads. 


Short history - formed in 1993, Chris Barnes, the vocalist, played in Cannibal Corpse and after he left, he joined Six Feet Under. He is a Cannabis lover and this is a video of him speaking about Cannabis
[video=youtube_share;uXlNdJ7oibM]http://youtu.be/uXlNdJ7oibM[/video]


----------



## perkele (Jan 3, 2013)

and this is them in action [video=youtube_share;tLvFMko666k]http://youtu.be/tLvFMko666k[/video]


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 3, 2013)

^^^ comon man, my church choir sings this for a warm up......j/k


Sounds pretty heavy. I am an old fart and have been a metal head since I knew what that was..lol
Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Slayer, Exodus, Venom, Merciful Fate, Celtic Frost, Pantera, old Metallica, to name a few

Metal Rules

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 3, 2013)

Indeed, black dahlia murder, kalmah, goatwhore, and obv the corpse. Many many others lol


----------



## kinetic (Jan 3, 2013)

I'll add the first Diecast CD, Meshuggah, Soulfly, NailBomb, and the most overlooked "metal" band of the 90's. Snot.


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 3, 2013)

Fuck the Record, Fuck the People !!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 3, 2013)

i was pretty into metal when i was a teen ager or so, then i got into more punk, hardcore scene..

my cuz though is a pretty big metal drummer now.. i think he just quit the last band he was with, i'm sure you'd know them if i told you who they are, or if you're really into metal you may even know of my cuz..
he's my uncles second kid, i don't really know him all that well tbh, but yeah, he's doing his thing metal style, lol..


----------



## kinetic (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh and I almost forgot Suicidal Tendencies, which it seems has a nice fan base here with a few of us!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Oh and I almost forgot Suicidal Tendencies, which it seems has a nice fan base here with a few of us!


 i loved suicidal up till about lights,, camera, action album.. they got a bit too metally after that point for me tastes now.. loved their first few albums though..
i also loved corrosion of conformity's first few albums.. they've gone down the same road as st though lately.. dri just played at a local club. i bought tix then forgot i had to go to a wedding that night with the gf, yeah, i was pissed..


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;oA9ypKnRi2o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA9ypKnRi2o[/video]
Also, Job for a Cowboy and Pig Destroyer

My buddys all about it- me? I stopped at Pantera and Kill Switch Engage-- just something about a blast beat that makes me mad.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 3, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i loved suicidal up till about lights,, camera, action album.. they got a bit too metally after that point for me tastes now.. loved their first few albums though..
> i also loved corrosion of conformity's first few albums.. they've gone down the same road as st though lately.. dri just played at a local club. i bought tix then forgot i had to go to a wedding that night with the gf, yeah, i was pissed..


The tape that had Voting with a Bullet is what I listened to when I did chores around the house growing up! Imagine that shit coming out today? 
Also I use to play the 'heavy emotional' version of How Will I Laugh to my lame friends and then freak them out with the bands name. Ah the good old days, I'm gonna go download some ST right now.


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 4, 2013)

a friend recently brought over a lil 2g mp3 player, wanted me to put some tunez on it for him. got 18 albums on it, tho i didnt convert anything to a smaller bitrate to fit more. this is what i would call my easy listening mix...

1984- WASP
1988- ST- How will I laugh tomorrow when i cant even smile today
'92- countdown to extinction
2012 kill devil hill
and justice for all
Type O - bloody kisses
CKY- Volume One
Flyleaf/Seether (live bootleg from NC)
Genuflect - end of the world
reveille - laced
tool-lateralus
pantera- Cowboys from hell
Savatage- hall of the mountain king
sevendust
Snot - get some
Stone sour- come whatever may
Wasp - neon god I&II
volbeat- guitar gangsters & cadillac blood


just a few selections, i lost about 100 gigs of tunes with a major HD crash a yr n a 1/2 ago.
but at one time i had well over 150,000 tracks on my puter.

everything from deicide to kenny rogers, no shit i listen to a diverse music range.

if it were my mp3 player, i probly would of gotten a lil slayer on there, and some obituary...


----------



## perkele (Jan 4, 2013)

unohu69 said:


> a friend recently brought over a lil 2g mp3 player, wanted me to put some tunez on it for him. got 18 albums on it, tho i didnt convert anything to a smaller bitrate to fit more. this is what i would call my easy listening mix...
> 
> 1984- WASP
> 1988- ST- How will I laugh tomorrow when i cant even smile today
> ...


good list man, sorry to hear about your music loss! love slayer and obituary myself! So here's one for the road

[video=youtube;FoWAo1EZ_VY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoWAo1EZ_VY[/video]


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 4, 2013)

im rollin some judas priest/ iron Maiden the moment, started with eddie rabbit at whatever , um 530 this morning... hahah....


----------



## perkele (Jan 4, 2013)

unohu69 said:


> im rollin some judas priest/ iron Maiden the moment, started with eddie rabbit at whatever , um 530 this morning... hahah....


speaking about Judas Priest, I remember back in the early '90 when I discovered Halford's first band after living Judas, *Fight*...amazing album "War of words" 
[video=youtube_share;P5cwiwzuzDo]http://youtu.be/P5cwiwzuzDo[/video]
Great voice!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]O3r0emrV_8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## swishsweet (Jan 4, 2013)

If you're into doom/stoner metal you may want to get baked and have a listen 
[video=youtube;b4cjP8IFUu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4cjP8IFUu0[/video]


----------



## PathofTime420 (Jan 4, 2013)

In Flames We Trust


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 4, 2013)

Slayer
Exodus
Megadeth
Anthrax
Machine Head
DRI
Suicidal Tendencies
Nuclear Assault
Death Angel
Deicide
Fear Factory
Killswitch Engage
Pantera
Sepultura
Testament
Overkill
Metallica
King Diamond
Venom
Static-X
Slipknot
Ahnihilator
SOD
Celtic Frost
In Flames
Judas Priest (the latter years)
Meshuggah

All are pretty awesome bands.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 4, 2013)

Best judas priest albums where sad wings of destiny and stained class.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 4, 2013)

Painkiller was my favorite.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 4, 2013)

captaincaveman said:


> painkiller was my favorite.



really?????


----------



## berad4guvna (Jan 4, 2013)

unohu69 said:


> a friend recently brought over a lil 2g mp3 player, wanted me to put some tunez on it for him. got 18 albums on it, tho i didnt convert anything to a smaller bitrate to fit more. this is what i would call my easy listening mix...
> 
> 1984- WASP
> 1988- ST- How will I laugh tomorrow when i cant even smile today
> ...


MAN I Cant wait for the new TOOL Album!!!! + rep on the list!


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 4, 2013)

actually, i had a nice Dio discography, lost it with another hd, and funny you should mention it, was on Dio on youtube today listening to full albums, went thru , lock up the wolves, magica, and last in line.
like i said i started at 530 this morning, still going, tunes all day.. lateralus is up right now....im 58 min in, catch up...

[video=youtube;Kt6jb00PIt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kt6jb00PIt8[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;k3a8Ow-DoAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3a8Ow-DoAw[/video]

next up, a lil' faith no more- well, on my playlist, at least.


----------



## perkele (Jan 5, 2013)

one of my favorite videos, full of positive vibes and energy 
[video=youtube_share;WCN3uGx--Yg]http://youtu.be/WCN3uGx--Yg[/video]


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;K3_zGMqk6fQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3_zGMqk6fQ&amp;list=TLAxStNhuQtnQ&amp;feature=pla yer_detailpage[/video]

Forgot to menton Hellyeah!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 7, 2013)

Metal is the true beast of music,to me it takes talent like no other to create and perform this genre.

some of me favs

Children of Bodom
Lamb of God
Metallica
Dimmu Borgir
Megadeth
In flames
Opeth
Killswitch Engage
Pantera
Tool
Archenemy
Slayer
Sevendust
Slipknot


----------



## Robert Lau (Jan 7, 2013)

Steel panther is my favorite!!


----------



## kelly4 (Jan 8, 2013)

perkele said:


> one of my favorite videos, full of positive vibes and energy
> [video=youtube_share;WCN3uGx--Yg]http://youtu.be/WCN3uGx--Yg[/video]


I wish John Bush was still with them.


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone heard of Ten Masked Men? They're a British death metal band which takes all the shitty cheese pop songs and turns them into absolute masterpieces. They actually got their name from a bank robbery in America which said the suspects were "ten masked men". Here's a couple of video's for you guys.
Gangsters Paradise(Coolio)
Blue(Eiffel 65)
Cry Me a River(Justin Timberlake)
Easy Lover(Phil Collins)

And here's their wiki page just so you can search their discography.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ten_Masked_Men

I think the best bit is that they only did one song to start off with just to annoy their friend who is a massive Oasis fan, the song they did was Wonderwall by Oasis. They're actually very good musicians considering they're only in it to take the piss and have a laugh.


----------



## perkele (Jan 8, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Anyone heard of Ten Masked Men? They're a British death metal band which takes all the shitty cheese pop songs and turns them into absolute masterpieces. They actually got their name from a bank robbery in America which said the suspects were "ten masked men". Here's a couple of video's for you guys.
> Gangsters Paradise(Coolio)
> Blue(Eiffel 65)
> Cry Me a River(Justin Timberlake)
> ...


love this guys I have 4 albums from them! good post!


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 9, 2013)

perkele said:


> love this guys I have 4 albums from them! good post!


It's amazing how some of the songs could genuinely pull off being a decent metal tune. Especially songs like Easy Lover.


----------



## perkele (Jan 9, 2013)

btw, I have another question to ask. What are your top 10 favorite metal albums of 2012? It's a good way of spreading the music and finding out other bands, so who wants to share, please do. Here is my 10 favorites 

Psycroptic - The Inherited Repression
Eluveitie - Helvetios
Death - Vivus!
Gorod - A perfect absolution
Spawn of Possession Incurso
Jeff Loomis - Plains of oblivion
Carach Angren - where the corpses sink forever
Diablo Swing Orchestra - pandora's pinata
Dysrhythmia - Test of submission
Ex Deo - I, Caligvla


----------



## perkele (Jan 9, 2013)

*Psycroptic *- love this band, the 2012 album it's very technical as usual for this band, the only minus from my point of view are the vocals, they use to have much more powerful better vocals. But, I love the composition of the new album. Here is an older song from this guys
[video=youtube;z6zknrUon0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6zknrUon0A[/video] with the vocals that I like


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Jan 9, 2013)

[youtube]IGcdttDXw4U[/youtube]

[youtube]YuTKyiJsk_0[/youtube]

From there it went this direction 

[youtube]WLzseIR1_do[/youtube]

[youtube]P7a7oBaHG0I[/youtube]

and on and on 

[youtube]wwIqTDWmV8A[/youtube]

One of my favorites of all-time

[youtube]Sx7L1aZu698[/youtube]

I could do this all day. A lot of great \m/_METAL_\m/ out there. 

Well that was back in the day
And if you weren't there
It doesn't matter anyway
Because you wouldn't understand-Dave

[youtube]_EVJimZRkXU[/youtube]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Jan 9, 2013)

CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> Painkiller was my favorite.


Painkiller is a very POWERFUL song, it gets my blood pressure rising very high much like Slayer's Disciple does, but nothing compares to the early Priest albums. Sad Wings was my very first album I owned. It's all opinion I guess. As long as you didn't say Turbo we are good.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Jan 9, 2013)

LOL LA glam trash.


----------



## perkele (Jan 10, 2013)

Rancho Cucamonga said:


> [youtube]IGcdttDXw4U[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]YuTKyiJsk_0[/youtube]
> 
> ...


beautiful list man!


----------



## perkele (Jan 10, 2013)

Rancho Cucamonga said:


> Painkiller is a very POWERFUL song, it gets my blood pressure rising very high much like Slayer's Disciple does, but nothing compares to the early Priest albums. Sad Wings was my very first album I owned. It's all opinion I guess. As long as you didn't say Turbo we are good.


myself, started back in '88 and my first true love was one year later with Trash from Alice Cooper then...Kreator, Sodom, Testament, the old Metallica and in 93...metal started to have a new meaning for me...best year of metal from my point of view...Cynic, Atheist, Death, Believer [video=youtube;hapVkn1a64E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hapVkn1a64E[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 10, 2013)

perkele said:


> myself, started back in '88 and my first true love was one year later with Trash from Alice Cooper then...Kreator, Sodom, Testament, the old Metallica and in 93...metal started to have a new meaning for me...best year of metal from my point of view...Cynic, Atheist, Death, Believer


CYNIC! I FUCKING LOVE CYNIC!

But someone said about album of 2012 and they didn't even mention Dying Fetus... Are you kidding? Reign Supreme is possibly the best album they've ever released. 
[video=youtube;l5SutgSIT5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5SutgSIT5Q[/video]
Sheer brutality. 1.20 - 1.57 makes me want to hurt cute fluffy animals.

But here are some bands which are in my playlist at the minute anyway...

*Dying Fetus*
Decapitated
*Necrophagist*
*The Faceless*
Nile
Dawn of Demise
Cynic
Beneath The Massacre
*Cryptopsy*
*Decrepit Birth*
Diskreet
Exhumed
Gordian Knot
Mastodon
Gorerotted
Ten Masked Men
The Black Dahlia Murder
Slayer
*Sleep Terror*
Visceral Bleeding

The ones in bold are ones which I highly recommend if you like the technical side of Death Metal.

That's one of my metal play lists. I have about 400 albums, different genre's from Jazz to Death Metal


----------



## perkele (Jan 10, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> CYNIC! I FUCKING LOVE CYNIC!
> 
> But someone said about album of 2012 and they didn't even mention Dying Fetus... Are you kidding? Reign Supreme is possibly the best album they've ever released.
> Sheer brutality. 1.20 - 1.57 makes me want to hurt cute fluffy animals.
> ...


My kind of music!! Love Necrophagist...fuck, so upset I don't know what's happening with them, they were supposed to release another album couple of years ago, but no news of that...instead I found the new Necrophagist's drummer band and I am really happy [video=youtube_share;snDfSqcPHWk]http://youtu.be/snDfSqcPHWk[/video]


----------



## perkele (Jan 10, 2013)

Also *hsfkush, *would recommend Gorod, french band...sounds incredible [video=youtube_share;QTJob0hlO_Y]http://youtu.be/QTJob0hlO_Y[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 10, 2013)

perkele said:


> Also *hsfkush, *would recommend Gorod, french band...sounds incredible [video=youtube_share;QTJob0hlO_Y]http://youtu.be/QTJob0hlO_Y[/video]


I've heard of Gorod before, and I listened to one song, it was ok but I never chased them up on albums or anything, perhaps I'll give them another try.

The song I listened to was Programmers of Decline.


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;CX3S1VU9Upo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CX3S1VU9Upo[/video]

Some of the most brutal stuff I've heard.

Also, Perkle, I listened through a few songs by Gorod and came to the conclusion that they try too hard. They also remind me of Sikth who I think are rubbish personally.


----------



## torched (Jan 12, 2013)

It's definitely good when I have some doom/sludge metal playing while I get high.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 12, 2013)

perkele said:


> *Psycroptic *- love this band, the 2012 album it's very technical as usual for this band, the only minus from my point of view are the vocals, they use to have much more powerful better vocals. But, I love the composition of the new album. Here is an older song from this guys
> [video=youtube;z6zknrUon0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6zknrUon0A[/video] with the vocals that I like


Psycroptic is really great! I agree though, the older albums had better vocals and they were faster too..Symbols of Failure is my favorite. I like really fast tech shit..like Ulcerate,Odious Mortem,Deeds of Flesh,Cattle Decapitation,Decrepit Birth,Beneath the Massacre, and Origin.


----------



## perkele (Jan 12, 2013)

I'll post to of my big favorites.
Septic Flesh - great musical concept, incredible composition 
[video=youtube;t1dtulPD-CM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1dtulPD-CM[/video]


----------



## perkele (Jan 12, 2013)

and a second one [video=youtube;YsnRDcHdf_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsnRDcHdf_A[/video]


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 12, 2013)

One of my favorites [video=youtube;wgXmbz_ndd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgXmbz_ndd4[/video]


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 12, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i loved suicidal up till about lights,, camera, action album.. they got a bit too metally after that point for me tastes now.. loved their first few albums though..
> i also loved corrosion of conformity's first few albums.. they've gone down the same road as st though lately.. dri just played at a local club. i bought tix then forgot i had to go to a wedding that night with the gf, yeah, i was pissed..


DRI is great, I mainly like "Dirty rotten album" and "Dealing with it" but the crossover stuff was good too


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 12, 2013)

perkele said:


> My kind of music!! Love Necrophagist...fuck, so upset I don't know what's happening with them, they were supposed to release another album couple of years ago, but no news of that...instead I found the new Necrophagist's drummer band and I am really happy [video=youtube_share;snDfSqcPHWk]http://youtu.be/snDfSqcPHWk[/video]


 Dying fetus is great I just saw them with cattle decapitation..Haha I just posted Obscura I hadnt seen that you already had


----------



## perkele (Jan 13, 2013)

wouldn't expect from a muslim country to produce this incredible type of metal. Very complex composition with nice odd signatures 
[video=youtube_share;siLsD2htHdA]http://youtu.be/siLsD2htHdA[/video]


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;N8jrGVfB5cg]http://youtu.be/N8jrGVfB5cg[/video]


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;BGm3ByUUA0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGm3ByUUA0U[/video]


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 13, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> next up, a lil' faith no more- well, on my playlist, at least.


fuck yeah for helmet. i love patton as well. you listen to tomahawk at all? its mike patton, stainer from helmet on drums, and duane dennison from jesus lizard. 
<br>[video=youtube;Jt856_nRxQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt856_nRxQk[/video]


----------



## kelly4 (Jan 15, 2013)

Right now I'm cranking out some Acid Bath.


----------



## ExtremeMetal43 (Jan 15, 2013)

When The Kite String Pops one of the best albums ever way ahead of its time!


----------



## perkele (Feb 28, 2013)

love this guys [video=youtube;syMDP5xhCbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syMDP5xhCbo[/video]


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 23, 2016)

Need more metal stoners. Wtf


----------



## bertaluchi (Jun 24, 2016)

You guys listen to Life of Agony? River Runs Red is one of my favorite metal records of all time.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 24, 2016)

No, but I just googled them, and found myself reading about a sex change op.
Interesting lol
I'll check them out further.


----------



## THC Mikey (Jun 28, 2016)

CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> Killswitch Engage


Came to see if anyone posted this band. Very nice.


----------



## RockStarGrower (Jul 3, 2016)

I love this thread, Metal is my life!!

"My band"
Death
Metal Church
Anthrax
Dio
Ozzy
Black sabbath
Black label society
Megadeath
Iron madien
Judas priest
Alice cooper (not too metal but hey)
Old metallica
Pantara
Opeth
Savatage
Sepulture
My friends from "suffocation".
Morbid angel
(Shit my guitar is calling me now, will fill in more in a few....


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 3, 2016)

RockStarGrower said:


> I love this thread, Metal is my life!!
> 
> "My band"
> Death
> ...


Your friends from suffocation?!!
Jelly.


----------



## D528 (Jul 3, 2016)

Coroner


----------



## RockStarGrower (Jul 3, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Your friends from suffocation?!!
> Jelly.


Yep our singer went to high school with Frank and Doug and Derek in New York, I met Guy and keven after they joind the band. When they come to Fl we get a chance to hang out, just seen them a few monhs ago here. Hold on I will post a pic.


----------



## RockStarGrower (Jul 3, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Your friends from suffocation?!!
> Jelly.


. I had to edit my singer and I out of the pics.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 3, 2016)

RockStarGrower said:


> View attachment 3723592 View attachment 3723589 View attachment 3723584 . I had to edit my singer and I out of the pics.


I love death metal!
I get band members high when they come to town. It's kind of a thing I do. I go up to them at the merch booth and show them the dank. Then we go. One time dude from beyond creation took me backstage to smoke, and we puffed next to some police officers! They literally looked the other way while headbanging.


----------



## RockStarGrower (Jul 3, 2016)

During our gigs only private security behind stage, so its a anything goes deal. You see all kinds of shit going on. Most bands get a private area behind the stage, most places are set up like apartments at bigger/outdoor gigs with food and drinks laid out, more liquor than the liquor store. Lol. couches and stuff like that. Places like the house of blues at Disney got sweet backstage areas, you take a elavator down to a area that has a outside deal by the water, fridge full of the bands beer. but places like that you cant hang out with band unless your on the guest list and not many people are allowed on the guest list. They dont want band and fans parting back there because if liability issues. The meet and greets are a different deal, you come get a pic and some autographs and its on your way, if there is no cool place to hang out, everone hangs out on bus partying. I tell people, dont bring your hot old lady or the singer will con her into going back stage and parting and ditch the guy. Hell even my old lady almost ditched me when we were hanging out with the guys from Distirbed, luckly dude was married and his wife was there. Lol


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 6, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Need more metal stoners. Wtf


I love metal not all of it of course but I just seen Slipknot Marilyn Manson and Of Mice And Men last night in Mansfield,MA shit was awesome. Seen Slipknot and Lamb Of God last year and Ozzfest way back in like 2000 or 2001.

Going to be seeing Disturbed and Breaking Benjamin next month.

Pantera is probably my favorite but it's pretty close with Slipknot. 

But I do like older rap the gangster shit.


----------



## GroDank101 (Jul 22, 2016)

Gojira and Opeth are my top 2 right now. There's tons of good metal out there.

I'm a huge Marilyn Manson fan (Capricorn artists are rare). I like Lamb of God a little more than slipknot. What is Slipknot's whole pitch? is it like guys who just got out of prison or something? I know Lamb of God writes about imprisonment too, but slipknot show up with like orange jail 1 piece jumpsuits and masks - not really sure why.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 23, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/user/StonedMeadowOfDoom93

great playlists of stoner metal, stoner music, etc

truckfighters, high on fire, om, dead meadow, eternal tapestry, kyuss, electric wizard, witch, and an uncountable amount more.


----------



## bladeofantumnos (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm way late to this but give "Eluveitie" a listen unfortunately the band has split or at least members have left but they're awesome... blending traditional celtic instruments with heavy metal in a surprisingly nice way... they have softer songs as well, which I also enjoy... but for starters listen to "lament" "quoth the raven" "havoc" and "helvetios"... definitely my favorite band and worth listening to at least once at any rate.


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 12, 2016)

The Electric Wizard

Been around for years and yet somehow they bypassed me.

Watched them at a festival 2 months ago and have barely listened to anything else since.

So fucking heavy yet so psychedelic. Awesome


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 12, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> The Electric Wizard
> 
> Been around for years and yet somehow they bypassed me.
> 
> ...


acid bath?


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 13, 2016)

You are the second person to mention them to me this week (when I've mentioned EW) I'm going to have to check them out


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 13, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> You are the second person to mention them to me this week (when I've mentioned EW) I'm going to have to check them out


they're from the 90s. if you want to see where drugs took his creativity, the front man plays some blues now in a band called Dax Riggs. they're like 50% in hits and misses with the songs while acid bath is just heavy af metal and pretty much every song is an instant classic.lol.


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 13, 2016)

yeah I read up about them at work last night after your post.
I will get time to check them out tomorrow, cheers


----------



## mackdx (Aug 28, 2016)

Lamb of God. 

That is all.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 1, 2016)

Went to my first black metal show a month or so ago. 
Taake.
Twas amazing.


----------



## MadButcher (Sep 9, 2016)

I listen to all sorts of "metal". From grindcore like Libido Airbag or Negligent Colateral Collapse over thrash like old Exodus to black metal like Celtic Frost. I like my old stuff \n/


----------



## shhhmokey (Sep 9, 2016)

In Flames new album comes out Oct 28! Fuk yeaa!


----------



## shhhmokey (Sep 9, 2016)

Cradle Of Filth any one?


----------



## MadButcher (Sep 10, 2016)

shhhmokey said:


> Cradle Of Filth any one?


Used to like them a few years ago but kind of grew out of Dani and his bullshit.
Aside that , I like to get completely steamrolled by my music.
The latest Terveet Kadet offering is a fine example. Short, furious and in your face, just the way I like it!


----------



## shhhmokey (Sep 10, 2016)

MadButcher said:


> Used to like them a few years ago but kind of grew out of Dani and his bullshit.
> Aside that , I like to get completely steamrolled by my music.
> The latest Terveet Kadet offering is a fine example. Short, furious and in your face, just the way I like it!


Ya i agree. They kinda went down hill.
Ill check out the one you mentioned tho. Thanks!


----------



## Enots (Sep 19, 2016)

Where to start, pantera, megadeth, black label society, hope for the dying, August burns red, the list goes on and on.


----------

